# Gluten Free Chi's



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

My mom is gluten free and so are her Pom's. I decided I would go to the feed store and. Look at labels. Really! I've been feeding them crap. Bone Meal blah blah blubber. Um no more. After a month the change is amazing. Almost no vomiting and no water poops. They are more active and stronger. Izzy had bald spots. The hair is grew back thicker and shinny. She moves around better from her broken hip. Jiminy and Izzy both need baths more often because they have a wild smell. Their urine smells stronger and they eliminate more. Has anyone else done this? Also their sight and hearing are sharper.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I did notice when i changed to Z/P their eyes didn't water so much,so the tear stains got so much better.What food are you feeding now


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

When I put Mr Chi on a raw diet I noticed he smelled different. Not a bad smell but the way you describe it as smelling 'wild' sums it up perfectly 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

View attachment 26290



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

It's like blue buffalo just cheaper. About $2.00 more than purina


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea izzy's eyes don't water like they did either


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

just to let you know, dont know if you want your dog gluten free, if your trying to go gluten free, that food won't work. I can not have glutin or it will make me very sick. the food you picked has barley, which is a gluten grain. 
here is a list from the celiac website that lists dog foods that are gluten free.
Gluten-Free Pet Food List - Gluten-Free Foods, Products, Shopping & Medications - Celiac.com Celiac Disease & Gluten-Free Diet Forum

here is a list of what grains are glutin free and are not glutin free for people. same apply for if you want your dog to eat glutin free. as a side note, oats CAN be used by many.
Gluten Free Diet - Gluten-Free Grains for a Celiac Disease Diet


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

I guess gluten free was a poor choice of wording. I will check into the info provided. I'm happy to have cut a lot of the other gunk out of their diet. I know there were a couple that were gluten free. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Celiac disease is awful. I'm really sorry you have that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

what sucks even more is that I ALSO can't have presertives or dairy.


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

No!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

